# gears of war for pc system requirements?



## satanicguardian

anyone got any info what its gonna take?


----------



## Couriant

not yet


----------



## ugot8up

MINIMUM REQUIREMENTS

OS: Windows Vista or Windows XP
Processor 2.4+ GHz Intel; 2.0+ Ghz AMD
RAM 1 GB
Hard Drive 12 GB free hard drive space
Video Card NVIDIA GeForce 6600+, ATI X700+
Online Multi-player: Broadband Internet Connection, Games for Windows -- LIVE Gold Subscription


your welcome


----------



## reezin14

If that's your rig in sig just go to this site that was put here by another member and see if you pass the test to play.(If they have it up as of now).
http://forums.techguy.org/games/474815-how-tell-if-your-computer.html


----------



## gamerbyron

But the game is not there yet.


----------



## reezin14

gamerbyron said:


> But the game is not there yet.


I kinda figured as much sorry.


----------

